# Citric Acid



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Found DW recipe using citric acid. I used what I had, cheese making type. What can I use as citric acid in this recipe from now on. It takes 1 c w soda, 1 c borax 1/2 c citric acid. I know lemon koolaid is citric acid. But, what's the least expensive?


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Just wanted to let you know that I used the koolaid when I made mine. It worked just fine, and I used the generic brand so it was pretty cheap. 

I found this quote at the bottom of this page: "Thank you so much for posting this!!! I could not BELIEVE how well it worked! For anyone else, if you don't have any citric acid or lemonade kool-aid on hand, *I threw some lemon juice in the bottom* with the vinegar and it worked GREAT. I'm so, so, SO excited with how clean my first load turned out!!!!!" 

I know it doesn't really help you figure out what is cheaper, but it might be another option for you to check out. Hope it helps!


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Did you use wh vin as a rinse? I haven't been while using Cascade.


----------



## notbutanapron (Jun 30, 2011)

A lemon works.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I used white vinegar in the rinse compartment with homemade and store bought detergent.


----------



## notbutanapron (Jun 30, 2011)

Hm. Just realized since the post wasn't specific I wasn't sure which cleaning product was being referred to.

I use an entire lemon, cut up, in vinegar. Sometimes four or five lemons. I let it sit for a few weeks to get nice and combined. Then I use that as an all-purpose cleaner. Laundry included.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

My recipe calls for 1 c washing soda and 1 c borax 1/2 c citric acid how much koolaid did you put in yours? Also, I made my own washing soda. First dw load almost done now.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I think I used the same recipe as you and used 2 packets of koolaid. It's been awhile since I made any though because my dishwasher died and I haven't replaced it. 

Have you looked at Lemi Shine? I've seen it used in recipes too and it's made for the dishwasher. I've saw it at Walmart but I've never bought or used it so I don't know how economical it would be.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

The recipe I used works great. I'm glad; because I think DW detergent is getting very expensive. Thanks all for comments.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Watch using kool-aid in products used for washing clothes. Kool-aid can be used to dye fabrics........


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm reviving this old post because I just made some dishwasher detergent last night and tried it, and 1 Tbsp worked very well and cleaned the dishes on the short cycle. But I didn't have citric acid or unsweetened lemonade so I tossed in some ground up dried grapefruit rinds instead. 
The recipe I found called for 1 cup borax, 1 cup washing soda, 1/2 cup kosher or pickling salt and 1/2 cup citric acid.
I spritzed the lemon/vinegar cleaner on a casserole dish that looked cloudy, and poured a glug of vinegar for the rinse.
http://practical-stewardship.com/20...hwasher-deteregent-recipes-powder-and-liquid/

Now I have a question.....
I read about how the ingredients will act with the other ingredients -link
http://littlehouseinthesuburbs.com/...ore-making-homemade-dishwasher-detergent.html

and I'm wondering if I could open up some acv (powder) tablets and combine that into the detergent too. I know the liquid vinegar sets off the soda and is good for clearing drains and I wonder if that would also fizz up and work to remove stuck on food? 
What do you all think?


----------

